
Turkey blocks Wikipedia under law designed to protect national security - ggiaco
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/apr/29/turkey-blocks-wikipedia-under-law-designed-to-protect-national-security
======
jwilk
Previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14225602](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14225602)

